# TMC - Traffic Message Channel



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

For any European owners with the latest version of Birdview Sat Nav installed in their X-Trail.

This has a function called TMC which magically tells you what traffic incidents are occurring and if it will affect you. I had no real idea how this worked until I ame across this website. Very informative about a superb feature which seems to me to be one of motoring's best kept secrets.

http://www.tmcforum.com/


----------



## colshie (Jun 1, 2005)

*I NEED TMC!!!!*

Hi RON

I have a 2005 sve. I have the sat nav with TMC but it never does anything.
I have checked the settings and its on. It doesn't receive anything. Is it down to Geography??? I live in Glasgow (UK).


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

You should be seeing the letters TMC in green just below the "compass" icon in the top left corner of the Birdview screen. If you see that, the TMC is active.

I don't see why you shouldn't be seeing that as the silent data carrier signal is broadcast by Classic FM which you can get in Glasgow. See the picture for Classic FM's coverage.










When you "zoom out" do you see red road sign type triangles such as





















?

Probably the best way of testing it out is to get the sat nav to plot a long journey for you, try Glasgow to London for example, then once its calculated the route and the lady tells you to "Proceed to the highlighted route.", press the "Route" button on the control panel then select "Route Info", then "Complete Route". This will then give you a very high level picture of the route. Now zoom in and as you do so, a variety of red triangles should start appearing in the usual areas on the motorway network. Suggest you try it out this afternoon or early evening as Friday is always a busy time for delays on the roads in various parts of the country.

If you're still having problems, let me know and I'll take a snapshot of what I can see on my screen and post it on the site.


----------

